# plex



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

I heard around the forum that some people were having trouble with plex on their tivos. For me plex works with local servers but will not connect to servers over the wan. Are other users having other issues with plex. Is plex going to be removed from tivos.

fyi, I don't think the issues are limited to plex as I can not launch apps from the viewd store either.


----------



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

hello?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

No one is responding probably because the apps don't always work very well on TiVo. It's not only Plex but other apps don't work great either. I think that for me, the only app that works fairly well on the TiVo would be Vudu.


----------



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

Sounds good. if they all have trouble then tivo probably wont single out and remove 1 app.


----------



## sdlevin (10 mo ago)

techpro2004 said:


> I heard around the forum that some people were having trouble with plex on their tivos. For me plex works with local servers but will not connect to servers over the wan. Are other users having other issues with plex. Is plex going to be removed from tivos.
> 
> fyi, I don't think the issues are limited to plex as I can not launch apps from the viewd store either.


I have a mac mini connected to my system so I use that. Plex works great on a smart TV and I have received my recordings in China and Europe. No problems other than Apple not playing nice with Dolby Atmos.


----------



## msaari (2 mo ago)

sdlevin said:


> I have a mac mini connected to my system so I use that. Plex works great on a smart TV and I have received my recordings in China and Europe. No problems other than Apple not playing nice with Dolby Atmos.


So are you running the Plex app thru Tivo or a separate Plex app on the Smart TV? I have a local plex server and Tivo sees that just fine, I just am not able to access the other 2 shared servers I have access to (thru Tivo). I can successfully stream from my laptop thru Chromecast, but I was really hoping to not have to bother with the extra step.


----------



## sdlevin (10 mo ago)

msaari said:


> So are you running the Plex app thru Tivo or a separate Plex app on the Smart TV? I have a local plex server and Tivo sees that just fine, I just am not able to access the other 2 shared servers I have access to (thru Tivo). I can successfully stream from my laptop thru Chromecast, but I was really hoping to not have to bother with the extra step.


Plex will not connect to my server on Tivo. Its a Tivo problem as I have it running on 3 computers and a smart TV. I know how to network my devices and yes I have actually connected my house to remote areas like Europe and China but this really makes no sense. I would like to use it so I can utilize Dolby atmos on some files but I can use a Neural X sound setting that gets me close to that. Apple, unfortunately, does not do Dolby Atmos other then its flimsy music service .


----------

